# TPO Vacancies?



## GC617 (Jul 10, 2018)

I took the Transitional Parole Officer exam back in 2013, and just took the most recent exam on June 30th. I just got a notice emailed to me on Monday, from the 2013 list I assume, saying to report to the Parole Board to submit an updated resume and sign some forms.

It did not say how many positions were open or the location. I'm hoping somebody can give me some insight on the interviewing/hiring process in general?


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

GC617 said:


> I took the Transitional Parole Officer exam back in 2013, and just took the most recent exam on June 30th. I just got a notice emailed to me on Monday, from the 2013 list I assume, saying to report to the Parole Board to submit an updated resume and sign some forms.
> 
> It did not say how many positions were open or the location. I'm hoping somebody can give me some insight on the interviewing/hiring process in general?


How did it go?


----------

